# Does The 101st Still Carry Out Field Problems At Land-Between-The-Lakes?



## Damaged Goods (Jan 18, 2020)

This was an interesting place.

Golden Pond was the stereotypical rural town with elderly gents on benches whittling away with their pocket knives, and in the cold weather doing the same thing inside shops while nestled around wood-burning stoves.  However, the town made Andy Griffith's Mayberry look like a major metropolis.  

Outside of town, we didn't see one civilian face.  I mean, this was rural isolation.  However, I do recall what was obviously a working moonshine still not 500 yds. from a residence.  And there was another place guarded not by watchdogs but by watchpigs.  If you approached the property, they massed together and looked ready to defend and attack.  Some mean looking tuskers in that bunch.

I promised myself to visit one day as a civilian, but that was 55 years ago.  Probably won't happen now.


----------



## 911 (Jan 19, 2020)

Boy, I don’t know much about what the 101st is up to these days. The last that I read was that they were involved in some type of counter-terrorism work over in the mid-East.


----------

